# Question about multiple sip accounts on Android phone



## BrennaKessler (Dec 1, 2011)

My father is using Axvoice's VoIP app on his android. Problem is he wants to use more than one SiP accounts with the same soft phone. Will all the accounts work with the softphone provided by Axvoice or I will have to install separate soft phone for each account.


----------

